# How to connect Raspberry Pi 2 to tontec 3.5" touch display model: MZ61581 using FreeBSD?



## Santhoshnumber1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum. I have a New Raspberry Pi 2 and New Tontec 3.5" touch display Model: MZ61581. I want to install FreeBSD as OS on Raspberry Pi 2. I have not found any link or step by step guide for me to get Tontec Touch display working on Raspberry Pi 2 using FreeBSD. Can anyone please guide me on how i can get the touch display start working properly?


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 29, 2016)

1 minute with google: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-freebsd-on-raspberry-pi-2-model-b/


----------



## Santhoshnumber1 (Aug 29, 2016)

joneum said:


> 1 minute with google: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-freebsd-on-raspberry-pi-2-model-b/



How do I get Tontec Touch display to work on it after I install FreeBSD?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you seen this.
https://kernelnomicon.org/?p=510
https://kernelnomicon.org/?p=534
Gonzo shows a screen working on the BBB. Process will be similar for your device.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 13, 2016)

You will need to hack in the details of the device to the Device Tree somehow, either directly or through a Device Tree Overlay. This is providing FreeBSD supports the lcd device through source. This line from gonzos blog is a very important clue for his platform.
*"I used vendor-provided am335x-boneblack-4dcape-43t.dts file to generate dtb"*

These dtb's are used with Linux and the BSD's for device description.


----------

